# Aquascaping article



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I came across an article that neatly defines the various types of aquascaping, along with a historical timeline:

Aquascaping for the freshwater aquarium keeper | Aquarium & Pond Supplies


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Thx for sharing


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

